# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  لماذا تشعر بالترنح و التعب عندما تنام أكثر من العادة ؟

## tariq144

أتت العطلة وأنت تتوق لتنام عشر ساعات متواصلة بعد أسبوعٍ متعب! لكن هل  ستشعر بالراحة أم ستستيقظ متعباً أكثر؟ حسب Dr. Michael Breus خبير النوم  ومؤلف كتاب “The Power of When”، فإن المزيد من النوم ليس بالشيء الجيد  دائماً. 
لنفهم أكثر سبب ذلك، نحتاج إلى أن نلقي نظرة على دورات النوم وكمية النوم  التي يحتاجها الشخص العادي. يقول د.بروس أنّ معظم الناس يحتاجون سبع ساعات  ونصف من النوم يومياً، خلافاً لخرافة الثماني ساعات. يمرّ الشخص العادي  بخمس دوراتٍ خلال النوم في الليلة. مدة كلّ منها تسعون دقيقة تقريباً. يصبح  لدينا بالنتيجة 450 دقيقة أي حوالي السبع ساعات ونصف.  لكن يقول د. بروس  أيضاً أنه ليس من المهم عدد ساعات النوم فقط، بل أيضاً من أيّ دورة نوم  تستيقظ. 
من الأسهل الاستيقاظ من المرحلتين الأولى والثانية، الخامسة أصعب قليلاً،  أما الاستيقاظ من المرحلتين الثالثة والرابعة فهو الأصعب. لذلك عندما تنام  ساعة أو ساعتين زيادةً، تزيد احتمالات استيقاظك من المراحل الثالثة  والرابعة، وبالتالي ستشعر بالترنح بعد النوم. هذا أيضاً يفسر لماذا يكون  أخذ قيلولةٍ قصيرة أكثر فعالية من النوم لمدة طويلة الذي قد يجعلك متعباً  أكثر. لذلك ينصح د.بروس بأخذ قيلولةٍ لمدة 25 دقيقة فقط، بالإضافة إلى  الالتزام بجدول للنوم، مما سيساعدك على النهوض نشطاً ومستعداً ليوم جديد! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

